# Pygmy Cory dying....



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

When I saw my little cory this morning it was lying almost on its side at the bottom of the tank. I couldnt see it breathing so I went in with the net to scoop it out and it kinda swam/floated away. After wards I could see the poor little thing breathing slightly but it wasnt moving at all (except when another fish nudged it). The colors along the back had gone from a dark sandy color to almost black. I checked it barbels because I know sometimes when they get damaged they can get an infection but everything looked fine there as well as with the rest of the fish. Everyone else in the tank is fine and the water params are all good. When I came home from work I couldnt find it again so I think it went into some quiet corner to pass on :console:
What could possibly have happened? I have 12 of them in there plus some fry that I have recently discovered. I dont know if this was the gravid female as I have never seen one of them noticeably larger than the rest...
I hope this was an isolated incident as these little corys have become my overall favorite in the tank!


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that lauras, but alas I am no cory expert. If you have fry I would doubt that it is a water quality issue.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hrm... how old was he/she? Could it have died of old age? Don't know how long they live but... Or what about injury? Could another fish have injured him, causing him to die? 

Really sorry about your loss, I hope it doesn't happen to any more of them.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

I have only had them in the tank about a month, not sure how old they were but they were full grown when I got them. Dont think it was another fish as there were no visible signs of injury anywhere..... will keep my fingers crossed that the others will be ok.....


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The Cory was not gravid, it is an egg layer not a live bearer. If you were seeing something that looks like a gravid spot that might be a clue to what went wrong. If you can find her then you need to pull her from the tank. If she is still alive put her in a QT or make a QT out of whatever is handy. If she is dead or dies in there the others will munch on her and if its contagious they could end up with it as well.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Obsidian: I thought gravid meant with eggs? Pregnant is the word you would use for a live bearer right?
I didnt get a chance to see if this particular cory had a dark spot underneath, I still havent been able to find it, not sure it it was male or female..... will keep an eye out though and remove it to another tank if possible.
Thanks


----------

